# LMIA Approval



## Sahil Anand (Mar 7, 2017)

Hi everyone,
Can anyone assist me for clarification on who is suppose to get LMIA approval.

Actually i am into process of express entry and i have an Job offer from Canada, which when i forwarded to my consultant, they replied to me saying that its not a valid job offer since it doesn't carries LMIA No on it and they are asking me to get back to my employer for the same.
Now according to my employer, its the job of immigration consultants to get it validated through LMIA, and then the immigration will contact my employer to check whether my employer has issued a job for me, upon the approval after authorities are confirmed, a final Job Offer letter will be issued to me which will be having an LMIA no. on it.
Is anyone here who can give me relevant information that how its suppose to be done.??

Thanks,
Sahil


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

The LMIA has to be obtained by the employer and will cost employer $1,000. Only then can the employer offer a job/position to a foreign worker.


----------

